# Alarm...ING!!



## 97943 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all, 
just back from the new RV and have had a fun 6 hours getting the alarm fixed (which was wired by Stevie Wonder apparently). All working fine apart from when I went to leave tonight I discovered the alarm doesnt work if the house batteries are not switched on (switching off the house batts is a practice I have started since my last post epic 'Battery Trouble') This is a bit concerning as I thought the alarm was meant to be wired via the engine? 
Any thoughts?

As always thanks for any replies
J


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I would have thought that the alarm would have been via main battery too,
some folk take house batterys in for the winter if not full time of coarse should be quite a simple diy job to change over though :!:


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

I would say the same, there was not one fitted when I got mine , so took it to Mobile Solutions in Derby had a good one fitted and tracker, both of which come off the main supply. I would alter that if I was you.

Regards

Lampie


----------



## steveutwg (Jun 19, 2006)

Now I have herd some tails but that takes the biscuit, the alarm supply should be from the main battery and not the leisure supply I hope the system is not Cat One Approved as it has just failed the test!

Best advise take it back and tell stevie Wonder to sort it

Regards steveutwg


----------



## 97943 (Mar 2, 2006)

Yep Steve, apparently Cat One approved etc etc, the guy I had fixing it said the installation couldnt have been any worse (they are one of the approved fitters of this brand of alarm). Great! 
Hopefully its fixed now and that will be the end of it.

Cheers
J


----------



## steveutwg (Jun 19, 2006)

J you have some redress are the installers VSIB approved if so contact the VSIB ( Vehicle Security Installation Board) see Goggle and put in a complaint... they should carryout an inspection free of charge and sort the installer out!

Good Luck 
steveutwg


----------

